# bug or....??



## Exiled (Feb 14, 2007)

i m using atitool 0.26. whenever i open rivatuner while running the atitool scan artifacts command, the screen would freeze up and i would need to reset my comp. is this a bug in the atitool and rivatuner program or there's something wrong with my comp?


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Exiled said:


> i m using atitool 0.26. whenever i open rivatuner while running the atitool scan artifacts command, the screen would freeze up and i would need to reset my comp. is this a bug in the atitool and rivatuner program or there's something wrong with my comp?


Not a good idea to open apps while scanning.Also, why TOOL and Riva tuner at the same time anyway?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Not a good idea to open apps while scanning.Also, why TOOL and Riva tuner at the same time anyway?


Riva is better at monitoring voltages. Or at least that's what I use it for. I've never had a problem running both at the same time.


----------



## Exiled (Feb 14, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Not a good idea to open apps while scanning.Also, why TOOL and Riva tuner at the same time anyway?


i was opening riva so that i can know the temperature of the graphic card... seems like a foolish thing i've done.... well, thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## Exiled (Feb 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Riva is better at monitoring voltages. Or at least that's what I use it for. I've never had a problem running both at the same time.



then have u ever tried starting riva in the middle of scanning for artifacts with the atitool?? that's what i've done...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2007)

Never did that. Always started Riva first.


----------



## Exiled (Feb 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Never did that. Always started Riva first.



ic..... i'll practice that in the future. thanks.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 14, 2007)

You can monitor the graphics card temperature from ATITool.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> You can monitor the graphics card temperature from ATITool.


Right, but it's just laid out in an easier to see and read format with Riva. That's purely opinion, of course.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Right, but it's just laid out in an easier to see and read format with Riva. That's purely opinion, of course.



TBH I've never actually used Riva Tuner, but I'll take your word for it. I just stick to ATI Tool for graphics overclocking.


----------



## jaxxxon (Feb 15, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> You can monitor the graphics card temperature from ATITool.



When i monitor temperartures using atitool, it causes keyboard lag in games like BF2, americas army etc etc.  Has this been fixed yet?


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 15, 2007)

jaxxxon said:


> When i monitor temperartures using atitool, it causes keyboard lag in games like BF2, americas army etc etc.  Has this been fixed yet?



Good question,...I can relate to that lag problem.Took me a while to figure that one out.
BTW,..what part of Wales are you from?My fathers side of the family is from Wales.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 15, 2007)

jaxxxon said:


> When i monitor temperartures using atitool, it causes keyboard lag in games like BF2, americas army etc etc.  Has this been fixed yet?



Not as far as I know - I have that problem too, sounds like there are a fair few people with it (I thought it might just be my system to start with). I don't have the problem with version 0.24 so I stick to that.


----------



## jaxxxon (Feb 15, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> Good question,...I can relate to that lag problem.Took me a while to figure that one out.
> BTW,..what part of Wales are you from?My fathers side of the family is from Wales.



Swansea, near Gower.  Nice place  

Took me 2 weeks to figure it out, even reinstalled windows lol, until I found this message board.


----------

